# ka24de stock cams



## williehouse04 (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm looking for the best cam combo for a ka24de without spending too much money cause i'm poor. I have a set of 91 240 sx cams and a set of 93 altima cams. I know that the 91 exhaust cam is the best stalk one but i also heard that the 93 altima had the best intake cam. Does anyone know if thats true? I also heard you can run the 91 exhaust cam on the intake side. Anyone know?


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

The cams b/t the two vehicles and the vehicle years you speak about are different. Is your question about using Altima cams for a 240 head or vice-versa? If so, you wouldn't be able to do either. The heads are different and so are the cams.

If you're looking for cams, JWT has cam applications specific to each car.


----------



## williehouse04 (Jan 16, 2004)

i got the 91' cams and i went to put them in and they looked the same and the intake cams even had the same numbers. I don't think they are any different. I could be wrong though, i'm just a dumb kid


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The cams between the 91 240SX's KA24DE (in. 13020-53F14 ex. 13001-H52G0) are different part nos. than the 93 Altima's KA24DE (in. 13020-53F02 ex. 13020-1E401) 
Personally I wouldn't mess around putting a used cam in my engine especially an older one because it probably has more wear. I highly recommend saving your pennies for the Jim Wolf Cams and then getting the Adjustable Cam Sprockets later. If you have done all the regular bolt-ons then consider doing the reprogrammed ECU from Jim Wolf as well because it will give you the best optimized performance for a normally-aspirated car.

Troy


----------



## williehouse04 (Jan 16, 2004)

thanks, i decided not to do it anyways, i banked it cause the JWT cams are a lot more expensive than used 91 cams. In a few months maybe


----------

